# [TIP] RSS-Feeds der Gentoo Foren

## manuels

Moin,

wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen RSS-Feed von diesem Forum hier?

Das könnte man sich wunderbar in seine google.de Startseite einbauen.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

*edit - Think4UrS11* Titel aufgehübscht

----------

## think4urs11

genügt dir sowas? http://feed43.com/1704104341466847.xml

----------

## manuels

ahh, jo, genau das suche ich.

kannst du mir das pattern mitteilen, das du nutzt? dann bastel ich entsprechende für das deutsch forum und die unterforen.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## think4urs11

*edit* so, mal das nötigste

deutschsprachiges:

Deutsches Forum (German)

Diskussionsforum

Deutsche Dokumentation

Themengebiete:

Desktop Environments

Documentation, Tips & Tricks  

Frequently Asked Questions

Gamers & Players

Installing Gentoo

Kernel & Hardware

Multimedia

Networking & Security

News & Announcements

Other Things Gentoo

Portage & Programming

Unsupported Software

zeitlich begrenzte:

Beiträge der letzten 24 Stunden (alle Foren)

Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage (deutsche Foren)

update interval ist jeweils alle 6 Stunden.

Eine Zusammenfassung der einzelnen Feeds zu einem Sammelfeed wäre zwar möglich aber wenig sinnvoll, da free43 nur jeweils die neuesten 20 'news' bzw. Themen anzeigt, pro Interval aber derzeit ca. 50 neue Themen dazukommen.

----------

## manuels

ahh, super. danke.

google mag zwar die umlaute nicht, aber damit kann ich leben.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> google mag zwar die umlaute nicht, aber damit kann ich leben.

 

Wer die Möglichkeit hat kann ja auch das RSS Feed "durch ein PHP-Script auf seinem Webspace laufen lassen" und das so umparsen wie man es gern möchte. So könnte man auch mehrere Feeds zu einem zusammenfassen etc.

Thema in Deutsche Dokumentation verschoben, ist ja sicher für andere auch sehr interessant

----------

## slick

@Think4UrS11 Wie wäre es noch mit je einem Feed für Beiträge der letzten 24 Stunden (alle Foren) und Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage (deutsche Foren).

----------

## think4urs11

Machen wir doch glatt  :Smile: 

Beiträge der letzten 24 Stunden (alle Foren)

Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage (deutsche Foren)

*edit* oben hinzugefügt für das bessere 'alles auf einen Blick'-Erlebnis

----------

## Finswimmer

Sorry, für die dumme Frage, aber was bringt mir das?

Ich habs versucht nachzulesen...Aber den Sinn hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

Nun, du könntest die Links zum Beispiel auf (d)einer Portalseite einbauen, zusammen mit dem RSS-Feed für heise.de sowie dem Feed mit hochwichtigen Infos für den Meerschweinchenfreund sowie dem von chefkoch.de-> Stichwort 'alle News die mich interessieren auf einen Blick'.

Du könntest aber auch diese Feeds zum Beispiel von unterwegs übers Handy lesen.

Was man eben so alles mit/dank RSS anstellen kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe mich mittlerweile von RSS überzeugen lassen  :Wink:  und wollte nun auch dieses Forum aufnehmen.

Hat feed43 immer noch den 6 Stunden Update Intervall? 

Das ist natürlich arg lang...

Tobi

----------

## slick

Ich meine die haben immernoch 6h, aber falls du Webspace mit PHP (o.ä. passend konfiguriert) hast, kannst dir mit bissl Code eine Art Proxy basteln der bei Aufruf eine Seite holt und in ein RSS umbaut.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, das ist eine interessante Idee.

Aber alles, was ich eben gefunden hat, benötigt MySQL Zugriff.

Schade, dass das Forum das nicht selbst anbietet...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke.

Ich hab das auch mal auf der Seite probiert, hab aber keinen ordentlichen Feed zusammengebracht.

Wenns direkt vom Forum angeboten werden würde, wärs natürlich noch besser.

Beim wardriving-forum.de z. B. zeigt der nämlich auch den Threadinhalt im Feed an.

LG Roland

----------

